# Strain advice for new grow



## Surfer Joe (Dec 6, 2015)

Can anyone please suggest a strain that is a strong indica that also produces a good yield?
I am looking for something that is good for insomnia but also a strong pot effect, not just medicinal.
Do I need to look at photoperiods or are there good autoflowers also available?
I am growing indoors in soil.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2015)

I am pretty darn happy with LA Confidential for the qualities you are after. Very happy with her. She is all indica. And a lovely plant to grow.  I also like papaya.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 6, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I am pretty darn happy with LA Confidential for the qualities you are after. Very happy with her. She is all indica. And a lovely plant to grow.  I also like papaya.



Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2015)

Look at the Bodhi strains and the Cali Connection strains.......... good stuff.


https://www.leafly.com/start-exploring


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 7, 2015)

I've had great luck with the Cali Connections line-up,,,Buddha Tahoe, Dead Head, Larry OG Kush...all great yielder's too.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2015)

Humboldt's OG Kush auto turned out to be really good yielding and really good smoke with a balanced body and head stone. But for a good photoperiod, you can't go wrong with the Larry OG Kush. I am finding that the Blue Dream is a very good yielder and has a pretty potent head high, but mine doesn't seem to have a lot of body stone.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2015)

While I do like Larry OG, it is actually 60% sativa and I do not find it a nice nighttime smoke or a cure for insomnia.  Unless it is crossed with a good indica, I don't think it will be good for insomnia.  At least it is not for me.  I am still looking for a great indica that will just put me down.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't know from personal experience as I never got the chance to try it, but I grew a Bluehell plant and everyone who tried it said it was a sleeping pill for sure. I can't remember what the ratio of sat/ind it is but the one that I grew out was mega branchy and had a bud growth pattern like Dr.Grinspoon.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. I am going to try a kush since I have never grown that strain and I keep hearing good things about it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

Purple Mango knocks my butt out.


----------



## LordElSupremo (Jan 6, 2016)

I just joined this forum with the singular purpose of asking the same question.  I don't know where to buy the feminized seeds (my preference) for many strains I hear about.  The company I've been dealing with has a limited selection (BCSK).  With numerous selections always out of stock.  Great service and 100% germination, but very limited inventory.  The Big Bud seeds they sold me have 100% germination but have a tendency to produce hermaphrodites.  I'm sick of Big Bud.  I like the yield.  But I hate the freaking and the fact that they take too long to get big in the vegetative stage.  I'm thinking about White Widow.  That is available in feminized.  It has some sativa heritage so it may grow faster.  I've had sativas get ready for flowering very quickly.  I don't want to sex out non-feminized seeds because I will only grow 9 plants.  Because I'm in a state with a mandatory five years in prison for possession of 10 plants or more.  We're a three-strike state, too, so if I get another strike I would be forced to leave the state years later when I got paroled and off the paper.  I want guaranteed females when I'm going to take clones that temporarily push me over 10 plants.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 6, 2016)

LordElSupremo said:


> I just joined this forum with the singular purpose of asking the same question. I don't know where to buy the feminized seeds (my preference) for many strains I hear about. The company I've been dealing with has a limited selection (BCSK). With numerous selections always out of stock. Great service and 100% germination, but very limited inventory. The Big Bud seeds they sold me have 100% germination but have a tendency to produce hermaphrodites. I'm sick of Big Bud. I like the yield. But I hate the freaking and the fact that they take too long to get big in the vegetative stage. I'm thinking about White Widow. That is available in feminized. It has some sativa heritage so it may grow faster. I've had sativas get ready for flowering very quickly. I don't want to sex out non-feminized seeds because I will only grow 9 plants. Because I'm in a state with a mandatory five years in prison for possession of 10 plants or more. We're a three-strike state, too, so if I get another strike I would be forced to leave the state years later when I got paroled and off the paper. I want guaranteed females when I'm going to take clones that temporarily push me over 10 plants.


 
i like single seed centre, feminized seeds(all girls), and has a huge selection of breeders, growers, high thc strains. never had a problem with them. SO MANY CHOICES, spend days mouthwatering over selections. good freebees also. goodluck bud..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 7, 2016)

The single seed center  soooooo many choices, so little space for growing. I buy most of my seeds there as well.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 9, 2016)

:yeahthat:   :48:


----------

